# His hers shifter question



## onebad55 (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a 67 lemans with a powerslide. or Super Turbine 300. any who. I am putting in a turbo 400 on sat and I have a his and hers shifter to go with it. Would the shifter cable from the 2 speed work on my his hers ?


----------

